# What Kind Of Serrasalmus?



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

About 5" juve serra. thanks.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

S. rhombeus


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

rhom


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

imo rhom .


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhom IMO.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definately a rhom


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

i say, rhom as well.


----------

